# 0818 numbers..Sky/ Setanta



## gebbel (29 Sep 2009)

Does anyone know if there are normal landline numbers that you can call these guys. Ringing 0818 numbers is seriously expensive from my O2 mobile. I was charged 4.80EUR for 13 minutes to Sky. I knew it wasn't going to be cheap but really needed technical help. Their websites only have the 0818 numbers but I think it is really unfair to be charged that much? The reason I would like a landline option is I call landlines for free on my price plan.


----------



## Guest128 (29 Sep 2009)

Seems there's a few people looking for this. Try these

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

It seems sky disable it as soon as someone finds the number....


----------



## woodbine (29 Sep 2009)

http://www.saynoto1890.com/a-to-z/


from the Say no to 1890 website. 


edit       oops. too slow. doh!


----------



## gebbel (29 Sep 2009)

Thanks a mil folks, exactly what I need!


----------

